# Dr. Braem’s new Paphiopedilum tome



## BrucherT (Mar 17, 2021)

Arrived just now with a thump on my porch so heavy with gorgeous knowledge that I jumped out of my skin from two floors above. Beyond thrilled to hold and behold Dr Guido Jozef Braem’s astonishing compendium. Consider it a reward for having survived to drink its glory. To purchase, email Dr. Braem at [email protected]. Tell him Bruch sent you. Or don’t, I don’t care, I just love to promote such phenomenal work.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh he has a new book? How is it? Can you show page on venustum? Where can I get this ‘thump’ too lol.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh he has a new book? How is it? Can you show page on venustum? Where can I get this ‘thump’ too lol.


Oh he does!!!! Just put his email in the post (with express permission). Sales are direct. How is it? It’s insane. I honestly can’t even handle it. You will lose your mind.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 17, 2021)

Email sent! I anxiously await for a reply.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Email sent! I anxiously await for a reply.


Me too!


----------



## emydura (Mar 18, 2021)

Another taxonomic book?


----------



## musa (Mar 18, 2021)

Could you give us some more information about the book? Price, content, structure, etc...
Thanks


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 18, 2021)

musa said:


> Could you give us some more information about the book? Price, content, structure, etc...
> Thanks


For me will be 165 euros all, with shipping to EU.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2021)

That's a small fortune in $AUD.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 18, 2021)

210$.... would love to see some teaser content ... 

Hey Bruch... do you have his Phrag compendium? just wondering if its that same bent instead for paphs....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 18, 2021)

musa said:


> Could you give us some more information about the book? Price, content, structure, etc...
> Thanks


Mine is on my way
I’ll write a review here when it arrives in a couple weeks ...


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 19, 2021)

got mine yesterday, just reading ....
great piece of work , good print and paper
no problem to get it to Thailand

only available from Guido Bream directely


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 19, 2021)

Braem, sorry


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 20, 2021)

emydura said:


> Another taxonomic book?


It’s comprehensive.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 20, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> 210$.... would love to see some teaser content ...
> 
> Hey Bruch... do you have his Phrag compendium? just wondering if its that same bent instead for paphs....


I don’t know the rules about teaser content and I think he wouldn’t like me posting anything like that. Maybe he will see this and post?
I do have his Phragmipedium book and yes.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 20, 2021)

musa said:


> Could you give us some more information about the book? Price, content, structure, etc...
> Thanks


I’m still reading; the price includes shipping so it depends; I wanted mine right away. 175 euros. Not sorry at all. I have been begging and praying that he’d get this monument completed and its wonderful. I don’t have a review yet. I’m savoring it.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 20, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> ....I do have his Phragmipedium book and yes.



thanx that is helpful...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 1, 2021)

So I received the book a few days ago, signed by the author himself. What a treat to read.

Here are my preliminary observations:

1. New species like rungsuriyanum and nataschae were included (big plus).
2. Good general culture descriptions
3. Good chapter on albinism
4. Good photos although I wished more insitu and updated photos from previous books. Probably could use more photos per species to show more color range and varieties. 
5. Some names in contention were kept like markianum and chamberlainianum (in contrast with WCSP), with in-depth analysis and explanations of why other taxonomists might have made a mistake lol.
6. more updated info in each species description up to publishing period. Had hope for more specific culture tips for each one like in his Baker’s book.
7. Beautiful cover sleeve and binding, with a bookmark sash. 
8. compact ‘bible’ size for ease of carrying
9. The headers and titles of the images were very light colored and hard to read (maybe it’s my eyes lol). 
10. Lots of beautiful paintings included, very classy.

Without a doubt, the is a must have book for all Paphiophiles to own, read, study and cherish for years to come.


----------



## musa (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for your observations!
I'd have made any bet on point five...


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So I received the book a few days ago, signed by the author himself. What a treat to read.......



Thanks for your review, Leslie.  
I'm wondering if this book is written only in English or in bilingual in German/English like some previous books of G. Braem.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Thanks for your review, Leslie.
> I'm wondering if this book is written only in English or in bilingual in German/English like some previous books of G. Braem.


This book I have is in English only. There might be a German version that I’m not aware of. I’ll ask Dr. Braem and get back to you when he replies.

Side note, I do wish Olaf prints his new book in English one of these days lol.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This book I have is in English only. There might be a German version that I’m not aware of. I’ll ask Dr. Braem and get back to you when he replies.
> 
> Side note, I do wish Olaf prints his new book in English one of these days lol.



given that google translate works on images i was tempted to buy Olaf's book... and just get the hacked translation when there was a section i was referencing... at least a way to get at the content... not convenient enough to pull the trigger..


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

Just confirmed with Prof. Braem that there is no German version.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 2, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> given that google translate works on images i was tempted to buy Olaf's book... and just get the hacked translation when there was a section i was referencing... at least a way to get at the content... not convenient enough to pull the trigger..


I asked Olaf to see if he could translate the book to English, but he said not at this point. Possibly in future. Google translate it is LOL.


----------



## musa (Apr 3, 2021)

As all the technical terms are similar to the english expressions or derived from latin you should get quite a good guess of Olafs book. The fotos are great. 
To me it's my new bible... well, half a bible as I'm waiting for the second volume...


----------



## shaw (Apr 3, 2021)

This is Dr Braem 4th Paphiopedilum book publications. Its very interesting......he dare to rethink and rewrite the Paphiopedilum evolutions through his experience and study of the genus. The book cost about Euro140 and shipping is excluded, I got mine for 168 Euro deliver to Asia.


----------



## KateL (Apr 3, 2021)

I have only read the Introduction and General Section of Dr. Braem’s new book and thumbed through the Descriptive Section, stopping here and there for a while. However, I agree with Leslie that this is a cherished addition to my orchid library and I will enjoy returning to it again and again.


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 11, 2021)

sigh.... just paypall'd my $217.27 to Guido this morning.... Gotta pay to play... 

Seriously considering doing the same for Olaf's book... even in german.. from what i understand, photos in german naturally translate to english ;-)


----------



## Anca86 (Apr 11, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> sigh.... just paypall'd my $217.27 to Guido this morning.... Gotta pay to play...
> 
> Seriously considering doing the same for Olaf's book... even in german.. from what i understand, photos in german naturally translate to english ;-)


You won't be sorry to get Braem's and Olaf's books. They are amazing. Olaf's book has a laot of pictures. I was wondering how they would've looked if printed on glossy paper. Still a very nice and informative book. And yes, google translate for phots works very well.


----------



## werner.freitag (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree with Anca, booth are worth the money and present a huge knowlege base.


----------



## abax (Apr 14, 2021)

I wasn't aware that he had written a Phrag. book. Is it still available?


----------



## Anca86 (Apr 15, 2021)

abax said:


> I wasn't aware that he had written a Phrag. book. Is it still available?


Yes. Just contact him and you will have the book


----------



## richgarrison (Apr 15, 2021)

abax said:


> I wasn't aware that he had written a Phrag. book. Is it still available?



If we are talking about the book "the genus phragmipedium" i got my copy from Orchids limited (orchidweb.com).. signed by Guido, and (i just looked) on sale for 123.95...


----------

